# GBA ExpLoader v0.58



## aj_hix36 (Dec 7, 2008)

Rudolph has just released a new version of the popular GBA ExpLoader.


----------



## granville (Dec 7, 2008)

Cool! What are the changes? I can't test this too well yet as my 3-in-1's battery is dry. I can load games, but the thing won't save.

Edit: changes are in the English readme:

*Fixed the bug of FLASH1M in DSTT GBA&EXPLORER 2IN1.
Support FLASH1M in M3(SLOT2), G6(SLOT2) and GBA Expansion Pack.
Fixed the Added auto header fix function.
*


----------



## JLsoft (Dec 7, 2008)

...annnnnnd, M3 DS Real (and other Slot 1 M3 cards) locked out as of this version


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Oooh. Finally another update. Thanks for the info. =D


----------



## granville (Dec 7, 2008)

Hmmmm. Tried this on Supercard DS-One with the appropriate DLDI patch (and tried it once without the patch) and it hangs on the "Initialize...." screen.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 7, 2008)

JLsoft said:
			
		

> ...annnnnnd, M3 DS Real (and other Slot 1 M3 cards) locked out as of this version


Huh? Why is that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still because of the DLDI version of Sakura?


----------



## putifreak (Dec 7, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> JLsoft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 7, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > And I'll add a protect to my homebrew not to work on them as strictly as possible.


Damn, that makes my life a lot harder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could it be that this protection was already in v0.57? Yesterday I tried to flash a rom to my 3in1, but it gave me a lot of problems...


----------



## putifreak (Dec 7, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Could it be that this protection was already in v0.57? Yesterday I tried to flash a rom to my 3in1, but it gave me a lot of problems...



No, because he released 0.57 a month before the DLDI Sakura.


----------



## soliunasm (Dec 7, 2008)

Quick question guys.
Haven't updated my ExpLoader in a while, wondering if he still kept the multi-save feature, and if he didn't, when I update will it carry the first save of every game over?


----------



## TheWingless (Dec 7, 2008)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> Quick question guys.
> Haven't updated my ExpLoader in a while, wondering if he still kept the multi-save feature, and if he didn't, when I update will it carry the first save of every game over?


I believe it's activated in an INI file that comes with it/generated with it. He implemented this a while ago. There used to be a version that always asked you if you wanted multisave, but now you can edit the INI to turn it on or off. I'm pretty sure he kept this feature in, but I cannot check as I have an M3 product, which he has locked out.


----------



## granville (Dec 7, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> soliunasm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a line in the INI that says something like "# no multisave". It's the last line of text in the INI file. To just use one save file, you take out the # symbol in that line. It disables the ability to have multiple saves, but it also automatically backs up and loads your saves for you without prompting you.


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Dec 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Hmmmm. Tried this on Supercard DS-One with the appropriate DLDI patch (and tried it once without the patch) and it hangs on the "Initialize...." screen.
> Fixed with v0.58a
> 
> Google translation:
> QUOTE"GBA ExpLoader V0.58a" (an emergency fix: FAT initialization routine was still a test version)


_http://kotei.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2008-12-07_


----------



## granville (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting that new info. I'll try it out!


----------



## Reaper (Dec 10, 2008)

What does this do?


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 10, 2008)

Lets you play gba roms on the DS with a slot-one card... And an expansion pack of course. 

Good to hear he still updates this.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 10, 2008)

FLASH1M support is more important than it seems.

It's what Super Mario Advance 4, F-Zero Climax, and a few Pokemon games use.


----------



## Narin (Dec 10, 2008)

Rudolph has removed support for the M3 flashcard product lines including the iTouchDS, M3 Real and Sakura due to the M3 Team sending him threatening letters to remove all support for their flashcards.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it was because of him making DLID ver of sakura that allowed use on all carts?

I only really used gba cart dumper though
I have v0.57 on my card as backup in case some game doesnt boot with the m3r, haven't found any yet though  :0
oh well


----------



## paul3100 (Dec 10, 2008)

So i have a SCS1 SDHC and SClite and can't get this to run, says can't find slot 2 device!

Anyone else got it running with this setup?

paul


----------



## weichih (Dec 10, 2008)

HI, 
I got some problem for my 3in1 Expansion Pack, I bought 3in1 Expansion Pack, and I am using R4, and when I try to install 3in1 Expansion tool,
Its shows 3in1 Expansion Pack not found, and when I install GBA Exploader, Its work but didn't have Rumble which can use DS browser, can I anyone
help me what should I do now? Thank you


----------



## hamstarr (Dec 10, 2008)

JLsoft said:
			
		

> ...annnnnnd, M3 DS Real (and other Slot 1 M3 cards) locked out as of this version



noooooo!!! not now! just when the gba-expansion is also supported, I was waiting for that... Now I guess it will never happen...

Thank you M3, no dissing of nice developers next time plz!


----------



## weichih (Dec 10, 2008)

really? So how about 3in1 Expansion tool? Can you install that? And btw ar u using R4? Thanks for reply me.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 10, 2008)

weichih said:
			
		

> really? So how about 3in1 Expansion tool? Can you install that? And btw ar u using R4? Thanks for reply me.


Drop the .nds file somewhere on you're SD card and the .ini file on the root. Then make 2 maps: GBA_SAVE & GBA_SIGN. You can also make a map for gba games. Open the .nds file on you're R4. Then you can switch with L & R between RAM, NOR or Expansion. RAM: It only loads on you're expansion pack. NOR: Takes a long time but when you don't use you're r4 you can directly start to play it on you're normal DS Menu. You can use the expansion option for the DS browser or as Rumble pack.


----------



## weichih (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks DieForIt, but what is .nds file and .ini file? And where can download it? Thank you  alot.


----------



## paul3100 (Dec 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but what is .nds file and .ini file? And where can download it? Thank you alot.



.nds is the actual GBA Exploader and .ini is the config file which are both found when you download the app from here and unzip it!

There are 4 files in this download, 1 .nds, 1 ini file and 2 read me files...just do as above poster said or read the read me to find out how to get GBA Exploader to work.

paul


----------



## enarky (Dec 10, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> So i have a SCS1 SDHC and SClite and can't get this to run, says can't find slot 2 device!
> 
> Anyone else got it running with this setup?
> 
> paulSaysGBA ExpLoader Readme_EN_UTF-16.txtSupported SLOT2 expansion packs are "3in1 Expansion Pack",  "EZ4 lite-delux" and "EWIN EXPANSION PAK(2in1)".


so, no SC Lite, I suppose.


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 10, 2008)

NO M3 REAL WTF !? 

how crappy is that *Shakes fist at M3 TEAM*   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope someone hacks this soon I have the M3 REAL MEM PACK but prefer to use my 3 IN 1 for me its more reliable!


----------



## weichih (Dec 10, 2008)

hi Paul, I follow what u say, but everything is working except Rumble, I still couldn't see the Rumble, so I still can't use DS Browser. Its there still have something I miss it?


----------



## Fat D (Dec 10, 2008)

finally full GBA Expansion Pack support with my Cyclo, too. Well, near-full, as homebrew never seems to enable the RAM correctly.


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Dec 11, 2008)

-snip-


----------



## cornaljoe (Dec 11, 2008)

Shugo Takahashi said:
			
		

> I tried this on my DSTT + G6 Lite and it'll load games fine but it won't save them. I think it may have something to do with my G6's battery being dead and broken (it's partially disconnected from the motherboard and has also been dead for a long time). Is there any way to just force it to save directly to the DSTT? I don't really know how all this works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mother 3 requires a SRAM patch to save properly on most Slot-1+Exp Pack combos.  If you have a Slot-2 it saves fine.  Fish around the Mother 3 thread to get the link.


----------



## Jiminy Crickets (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes here is my dilemma. I have a R4 sdhc 1.24 and a EZ flash 3 in 1. I think it is one of the new EZ flash 3 in 1s. I opened it and it is a (EZ5C3)blue in color. Anyway, it seems like I have tried everything but I cant get the Opera web browser to recognize my 3 in 1 ram expansion pack. I've tried patching the backup rom file, I'm also using the GBA_ExpLoader software but to no travail. It does work on the rumble pack although. I know there is probably something I am missing or maybe some sort of update for the new r4sdhc1.24 or for the EZ flash 3 in 1. If any one has a clue please help it would be much appreciated, Thanks.


----------

